# polaris sportsman 500 ho



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i have a 2008 sportsman and i am wondering if it has a belt exaust or intake??? i can only see one pipe goin to the belt. do i need to get a jet kit to snorkle it?? i just got it and i need advice on belt drives.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It should have both... the other is probably on the back side of the housing and you cant see it well.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks man. And do I need to snorkel it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you plan on playing in any water/mud I would snorkel all 3. Airbox, and both CVT.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

cvt?? i dont know much about big atvs ive only had a 160 suzuki for most of my life. im new to big atvs.


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah your cvt is where your belts are there should be an intake and an exhaust if you look at rubberdowncustoms (sponsor of this page) i think he has a plate for your intake snorkels and the rest you could do by yourself or buy a kit. i dont know about the jetting i cause i have only ran efi models. i would think that if you use 1.5 or 2 inch tubing you should have enough air and may not need to rejet (lol dont quote me on that):greddy2:


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

I would bank on having to rejet the carb, depending on how long of an intake snorkle tube you use will make a difference also.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I'm going to try them 29.5 swamplites tomorrow. I'll get back with how they fit with out a lift. And I'm gettin a jet kit and snorkels put on Monday.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

the 29.5 swamplites fit on a stock polaris sportsman 500 ho without rubbing. and pulls amazing.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Is a sportsman 500 ho a 2 stroke or 4 stroke????


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

should be a 4 stroke


----------

